# Canadian Pedalboard Builders



## neu18 (Nov 8, 2009)

I was leaning towards NYC Pedalboards because of price and design, but I'm wondering if there are any builders in Canada.

The design I'm going for would be either:

- flat board with permanent riser(s). Riser(s) would need to fit a Ciokolate and PP2+, and pedals on top. 5" height clearance.

Or

42-47" width angled/grill/board with holes that can fit power supplies and power cabling underneath.

Right now I have the flat 42"/17."5 flat Diago board. Was gonna add an RJM Mastermind to it, but there's no room for power, and it's crammed, so I was thinking of going with something with the NYC Pedalboard max dimenstions:

47"x23"x5"

I think 5" height with risers would be perfect for pp2+ with 3 of mg stereo pedals (h9, tempus, bigsky)

- hard case vastly preferred (or one I can purchase later).

Any help appreciated.



http://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FHfFJPoN%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm currently in discussions for a pedalboard with this guy:

https://www.hyvapedalboards.com/ 

He's from London, Ontario.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice Rack Canada is the creme de la creme. Pro level work.

Maple Rock had a lower price but did excellent work. Unfortunately they seem to have packed it in. No news. All social media gone.


----------



## neu18 (Nov 8, 2009)

I should probably mention too that I'm only looking for the board itself, and I'm planning on putting together the other pieces myself. 

I can't afford to ship my pedals somewhere.

Maybe if there was someone reputable in Ottawa though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I had a road rage pro gear board - very solid. They are GTA area - I would check them out.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

The Temple Audio boards are pretty sweet- lots of sizes and made in Canada.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> The Temple Audio boards are pretty sweet- lots of sizes and made in Canada.


The problem with them like most pedalboard manufacturers is that when you want a board more than 14 to 18 inches they think you must want it deep enough for 2 or 3 rows of pedals.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

DaddyDog said:


> Nice Rack Canada is the creme de la creme. Pro level work.
> 
> Maple Rock had a lower price but did excellent work. Unfortunately they seem to have packed it in. No news. All social media gone.


I emailed Larry (over at Maple Rock) about this... the Covid-19 played a number... he's currently doing other unrelated work to pay the bills, like the rest of us. Hopefully he resumes as his products are fantastic. I have two of his boards and they are built to last.


----------



## analogic (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm in the market for a new board, and while Pedaltrain has never failed me, I'm really thinking about going with Hyva in London. I like the options outlined on their site, and the pricing is comparable to feature-laden offers from Creation, Emerson etc. 

Almost purchased a Creation board this weekend during the sale, but was quoted $64 shipping and additional border fees so it's just not worth it for me right now.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> The problem with them like most pedalboard manufacturers is that when you want a board more than 14 to 18 inches they think you must want it deep enough for 2 or 3 rows of pedals.


They charge an Extra 25$ for custom length:


----------

